# Heart strings....



## Lana (Mar 3, 2008)

If you need me today, I'm afraid I will be unavailable. I am going to be standing in front of a mirror practicing this look.  And once I have it mastered...I should be able to get away with ANYTHING!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww. Cute.


----------



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so adorable


----------



## sunset (Mar 4, 2008)

OMGoodness, how adorable!!


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 4, 2008)

he looks so sad! poor puppy!


----------

